# BFP Saturday - BFN Today??



## lucky_ange (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have had a really up and down week. 

My self-funded ICSI cycle, although not producing huge numbers of eggs (I only have one working ovary so only produced 4 eggs), went apparently "text book".  My embies were transferred after 2 days and looked pretty good.  I had the good signals (sore boobs, implantation pains, etc).  

I then had a negative result but had taken the test 14 days after EC, rather than 14 days after ET.  I then retested on Saturday (not holding out much hope) and got a positive result!  Then on Sunday AF arrived.  I retested today and the result is negative again.

OH isn't keen for us to go through another treatment.  I am concerned there is an underlying issue.  OH is a rare blood group and I don't know if this might have an impact on the embryo - could it cause immune issues?

Thanks

Ange


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi, sorry i can't answer your question but i just wanted to send you a big    getting a BFN is soooo hard to take isn't it   can't imagine what it feels like to get a BFP only to have it change to a BFN must be so heart breaking   

pam xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi lucky_ange,

I am sorry to hear your news its sounds like an emotional rollcoaster hun.

I am not sure about your question maybe can you speak to Dr and suggest genetic testing. My husband has a chromosome test also .

take care of yourself during this difficult time. When I got my first BFN i did not want to see or talk to anyone but when I recently got another BFN i actually spoke to my friend who was really supportive and that did help the pain .

thinking of you

jenny


----------



## lucky_ange (May 6, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the replies.

It appears that I have suffered a chemical pregnancy.

I asked the question about DH's blood group to the nurse when I phoned the clinic and apparently it shouldn't have had a bearing in the outcome.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

How you feeling now ??

remember and take care of yourself

jenny


----------

